# First time ???



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys.... Although I have been an avid hunter for years, I have never shot a Muzzleloader or had any experience with them.
I am thinking seriously about starting into it this next year. I wanted to ask for some advice on a rifle.... I think an inline not a traditional in .50 is what I want but maybe suggestions about brand or anything else. I would be using it for Elk and Deer.
ANY info is appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

i dont know a ton about them, but they are alot of fun! the muzzleloader deer hunt is one of the funnest hunts of the year! i have a .50 cal TC encore and i love it


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was in your boat 5 years ago an bought one w/o knowing much about them. The best thing would be to try some I think. I am in Woods Cross, maybe we could meet at the Lee Kay out by you (I see your IP address) to try one out. I shoot the Omega and love it. I ended up with it after doing a lot of research and asking a lot of folks. T/C makes a great one. I did see that Cabela's had a traditions one on sale for 129 today, but I have made the mistake enough times to know that you get what you pay for and no where is such a saying more true than with firearms. Get the Omega.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Quality muzzleloaders can be sumed up in 2 words Thompson Center! Cheapo guns are just that cheap. 

I have 2 hawkens, a thunderhawk, and an encore, love everyone of them


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I appreciate the comments! Huge that would be fantastic to meet up some time!
Sounds like so far Thompson is the way to go, I seem to remember back in the day Knight was the first inline, are they not "The thing" anymore ?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I shoot a TC but my Dad has a Lyman they are just as good in my opinion. Personally I love the traditional. The whole point of Muzzleloading for me is the challenge of the old time technology. But from what I have seen the inlines are much more forgiving and less difficult to lean with the powder pellets and the extra hot primers.


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

If you're interested in building a .50, I'll make you a screaming deal on a TC Hawken Kit that a friend asked me to sell. Her father passed and had 3 kits still in the box sitting in the basement. 2 of them TC .50 Hawken, the other a .45 Lyman Plains. I've been doing some research on the kits and it seems to add to the experience for some folks who build their own. Send me a PM if you wish.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Sounds like so far Thompson is the way to go, I seem to remember back in the day Knight was the first inline, are they not "The thing" anymore ?


Knight hasn't produced a rifle other than the Long Range Hunter in a year or more due to some shakeups and restructuring in the company, but they're back with a new lineup for 2011. Here is a link:
http://www.knightrifles.com/knight-guns-home
My personal belief is that Knight does make a better shooting rifle than T/C and I have owned more than one of each. The Green Mountain barrels are proofed stronger, they are *MADE IN AMERICA*, they come with a nice protective coating on the barrel, and are guaranteed accurate at 200 yards.

Thompson Center has the market on convenience features, though. The T/C guns are easier to use and have lots of little features that make them really neat. T/C quality is unquestioned. Knight's focus is more on producing an accurate, long range shooter. They have some things like a special lug system and custom cast-off stocks that make shouldering the gun easier and reduce recoil. The Knight rifles are more difficult to clean and aren't as convenient to load.

My summary= T/C rifles are more fun to shoot and less of a headache to clean. Knight riflles are built to be more accurate for long range shooting. Plus, Knight puts some gorgeous wood on their guns! Both are excellent, high quality rifles.


----------



## Mytoge Muley (Jan 11, 2011)

I shoot a CVA Kodiak magnum in the .50 cal and I sure love it. It has shot very well for me and I have alot of fun with it, took a deer and an elk with it this past season. I agree with huge though, I tried a few out before i bought this one, I try to shoot alot also. Look at thing as fine lined is how are they to clean, every detail can help you make a decision


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I second the Omega, great gun, lots of accessories and won't break the bank.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I really appreciate all the input guys....... I want a good gun, but money is definately a factor.
So do you guys think my decision for a .50 is good ? I figured it would be best for taking either deer or elk.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> So do you guys think my decision for a .50 is good ?


They do the trick! Keep your shots within reasonable distance and your deer and elk will hit the ground the same as if hit by a centerfire rifle bullet. I think where most people run into trouble on the muzzy hunt is when they start taking shots that are too far. The bullets lose velocity and accuracy much sooner than a centerfire bullet.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

quakeycrazy said:


> I second the Omega, great gun, lots of accessories and won't break the bank.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I really do thank you guys for the information..... Your not making it real easy to narrow it down though  But it looks like a large bunch like that Omega !


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Sounds like so far Thompson is the way to go, I seem to remember back in the day Knight was the first inline, are they not "The thing" anymore ?
> 
> 
> Knight hasn't produced a rifle other than the Long Range Hunter in a year or more due to some shakeups and restructuring in the company, but they're back with a new lineup for 2011. Here is a link:
> ...


I got a first hand look at the new Knights at the ATA show last month. They are very nice and seem to still habe that Knight quality. Plus the new Knight ramraods are awsome and made right here in SLC  .

I bought a CVA Accra last year that I have really liked and it shoots great but know i wished I would have waited on the new Knights.

Mark


----------

